

High Population Density Triggers Cultural Explosions - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/06/04/high.population.density.triggers.cultural.explosions

======
twoz
_High population density leads to greater exchange of ideas and skills and
prevents the loss of new innovations._

Loss of life and innovations can still happen with high density population
centers, although less often (as long as information is also exchanged/shared
between centers).

Higher population density also means more expensive and more deadly natural
disasters.

If, today, a devastating earthquake/hurricane/volcano eruption/mack truck
sized meteor hits NYC there would be enormous consequences.

The same or worse event occurring 100,000 years ago wouldn't have been such a
big deal with no people around.

I think the future is very bright yet any sort of disaster your can think of
will be leveraged against us that much more by increased population density.

